# Freeriden in Nürnberg/Fürth



## dragon-777 (1. Dezember 2001)

Hallo.

Bin neu hier und suche Leute zum Freeriden und Touren. Jemand da?


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2001)

Touren sind kein Problem,

mein Freerider ist geradeim Winterschlaf,

und ich hab noch keine Zeit gefunden Ihn zu Restaurieren...
   
Bin froh, daß mein HT und mein Singlespeed perfekt sind...

 

kannst dich ja mal melden

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (2. Dezember 2001)

klar, freeriden immer! touren, mal schaun 
[email protected]


----------



## dragon-777 (3. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

danke für das Feedback. Werde mich demnächst melden. Freue mich schon drauf!

Bis dann.


----------



## UrbBan TrAIleR (29. Dezember 2001)

ich wohn in schwabach und geh manchmal mit nem Freund nach NBG-city zum Streetn und Trailn.

kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## OLB Andi (1. Januar 2002)

@ Dragon-777 & alle anderen Freerider in N und Umgebung

Wenn Ihr mal Bock habt kommt halt mal ins Fichtelgebirge. Is ja net ganz aus der Welt. Mir ham da ein paar geile Freeridetrails mit allen was dazugehört. 
Nur zur Zeit leider auch so ca 1,5m Schnee. Solltet´s euch also noch ein wenig Zeit lassen.

Also einstweilen viel Spaß - Vieleicht sehen mir uns ja mal. Schickt halt ne mail. 

Mehr info´s über uns unter: www.lettenbrueder.de

CU OLB Andi


----------



## dragon-777 (1. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

habe mir Eure Seite schon angesehen und gedacht, dass das mit Sicherheit ziemlich golden sein müsste, mal bei euch zu fahren. Komme gerne auf das Angebot zurück. Also, bis zur Schneeschmelze.....

Bis dann.


----------

